# Hand Screw Clamp Mods



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw this tip in a magazine and thought HMMM. This looks like it could be a big help to me in more ways than one.

My last trip to Harbor Freight, I picked up a pair of the 12 inch handscrew clamps. I even had a 20% off coupon to apply to one of them. 

Upon closer inspection, I realized my Kreg Klamp Track is too far in on the table to allow the clamp to work as shown in the tip. Durnit. But I forged ahead anyway.

After a quick 30 minuted research and development phase, I decided where to drill the holes in the clamps. I used a 5/16 bit to drill the holes, but I have 1/4 inch toilet bowl flange bolts. That will give me a little room to move them around.

As you can see in the pics, I can set them up in one of several ways, including 90 deg to the table so it could hold a post or leg if needed. And the bolts work in any of my tracks so they can be used out on the table to hold stuff in position while I beat on it!

Note: I have never had the need for this style of clamp before, but now that I have seen it in action, other ideas are popping up faster than I can remember the previous one!

Hope you find this useful.
Mike


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Brilliant idea, and great execution on your part !!!

I love my screw clamps. I use them in multiple ways, but never for glue-ups.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Great mod….

I need to file this one away….
Hope it doesn't get lost, in my feeble brain!!!

Thanks for taking the time to document & share this.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*Mike:* Looking at your setup again, I'm wondering if you'd want to drill some radial dowel holes in the clamp handles. In situations where you couldn't get you fingers between the handles and the table, you could inset a dowel and give it a final tightening crank.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> *Mike:* Looking at your setup again, I m wondering if you d want to drill some radial dowel holes in the clamp handles. In situations where you couldn t get you fingers between the handles and the table, you could inset a dowel and give it a final tightening crank.
> 
> - johnhutchinson


I will look at them and see. I wonder if a stud finder (or metal detector) would detect how far the metal portion of the handle extends into the handle itself. Regardless, that is a good idea. Have drill press, can drill.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Great mod….
> 
> I need to file this one away….
> Hope it doesn t get lost, in my feeble brain!!!
> ...


Add it to your favorites.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Use a 1/16" bit and drill till it breaks.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

A nice addition to your bench.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Whoopie! I got to put one of the clamps to good use today.
Not clamped, just a cradle to support the gun while I filled it.



















Mike


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Me likee. Now favorite!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, hand screws are great when you need them. They
open up all sorts of creative clamping ideas with the 
big modifiable wood jaws.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Hand screw clamps, so versatile. I have a pair and barely scratched the surface. Thanks for sharing Mike.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

What a great idea for special occasions. This will go in my fav's for future use.


----------

